# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  ارتباط سریال برقرار کردن با پوز بانکی توسط AVR

## ahl1374

*سلام مهندسین گرامی*بنده می خوام با دستگاه های کارت خوان که در فروشگاهها جهت دریافت وجه با کارت عابر بانک هستن با AVR باهاشون ارتباط برقرار کنم . دوستان اگه اطلاعاتی بدین ممنون میشم .
من میخوام بعد از گرفتن رمز کاربری مبلغی که دستی وارد میشه رو ازطریق برنامه ای که برای AVRv نوشتم وارد کنم .
با تشکر . . .

----------


## stahad1

نمیدونم  از چ  میکروی  میخای استفاده کنی 
ولی  اگه  ATMEGA استفاده میکنی باید  از UART استفاده کنی  البته  یه مبدل  هم میخای  که کابل RS232 رو  به TTLتبدیل کنه  تا بتونی براش دیتا  بفرستی 
یادت باشه  RX را به DX  و برعکس وصل کنی یکی ازدوستان  دقیقا  این کار  رو کرده  ببینم کدشو  میده براتون بفرستم

----------

